# Easy Rolling AMS Passenger Cars -- Ball Bearings Added



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the Ball Bearing service that Phil offers ( Phils Narrow Guage) to get my AMS passenger cars rolling nicely. I just got them back from Phil, very quick turnaround. 

He turned down the end of the axles of the existing wheels, which then insert into a BB, which is inserted into a new bushing. He has another service for these coaches that uses, I think, Sierra Valley wheels. But I wanted to use the existing wheels as I like the curve between the tread and flange. 

I run track power so I've kept the electrical pickup. These babies now glide along with the greatest of ease. They will actually even roll on their own if you set them on a downhill grade even with the electrical pickup tabs on the wheels.  

I run my trains a lot and figured this would save some wear and tear on the loco pulling the 3 passenger cars. And now I'm ready when Accucraft delivers the combine and baggage cars.


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

I accomplished this same mod myself and WHAT a difference. My Bachmann K-27 can now easily pull 4 of these coaches and an AMS caboose up a 3% grade. For electrical power, I wired the cars together (with connectors) and use power from the pickkup wheels on the caboose to light the cars. This way I only have the pickup drag from one car.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bret, 
Did you get the bearings from Phil then? Jerry


----------



## Bret W Tesson (Jan 6, 2008)

Jerry, I turned down the axles on my drill press, used 3x6mm flanged bearings from a supplier on the internet, installed two spacer washers on the axles and finally super-glued the bearings to the journals. It took me about an hour per car but they sure run nice now. The supplier is http://stores.ebay.com/WalawalaStore. I've had great success from this dealer who ships quickly from China of all places. If you decide to tackle this yourself, you can email me for tips. I understand that Phil does an excellent job as well and it's a lot less work. 

Bret


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I just pulled my trucks apart for painting, and was contemplating doing something similar myself while they are apart. Sounds like it's definitely worth the effort. 

Later, 

K


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

More than definitely worth the effort, more like mandatory.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm......thanks for the advice! I think that just became one of my top priorities!


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jlyans on 04/07/2008 11:30 PM
More than definitely worth the effort, more like mandatory. 




I don't know if I would go as far as to say mandatory.....Yes, ball bearings make a huge difference and I have them in at least half of my AMS freight cars. BUT- With a little oil they roll nicely. We had a live steam K-28 easily pulling 10 J&S coaches at Cabin Fever, with no ball bearings. I stopped putting in roller bearings beacuse I like the louder stack talk from the K-28 trying to pull harder.


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, maybe not mandatory but I wouldn't try pulling ten coaches with a more free rolling car between the engine and the AMS coaches. At a meet we pulled a scratch built RPO off the track on a curve because of the drag caused three of J&S coaches that were being pulled behind the more free rolling car. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------

